# Ideal wood hauling trailer



## whitemountain (Jul 14, 2009)

So the time is getting closer when a trailer for firewood hauling will become more and more necessary for me. What is the ideal wood hauling trailer? Some of you guys have some great set-ups shown in another forum!! If you were starting fresh, with a half ton 4-wheel drive truck as your back-bone what would you get?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 14, 2009)

I've looked at the PJ dump trailers, seem to be well built. This one: Dump Trailer might be a bit more than needed behind a half tonner, but it would be fine with a little common sense, and might give you an excuse to upgrade trucks!!!

Any dump trailer is a step above a carhauler type with sides. 

I cut mostly on my own land, so I use farm trailers and old pickup box trailers that I don't worry about beating up in the woods.

Ideal trailer would have a large box mounted on the tongue for saws, tools, etc., but most trailers I've looked at don't have enough frame in front of the bed for it.

Steve


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 14, 2009)

I have an F150 with overloads and the small 4.6L V8. My trailer is a single braked axle 5x8 with 25" sides and it's all my truck wants with truck and trailer full of green oak.

If you are cutting standing dead pine, then a bigger trailer is in order.

Ian


----------



## KMB (Jul 14, 2009)

Firstly, I'd find out what the factory specs for your 1/2 ton say about how much you can pull and go from there. It's surprising how much a load of wood can weigh. I'd recommend getting a trailer that is equipped with trailer brakes (of course you'll have to have a brake controller for your truck) and with a suitable trailer GVWR...which will be determined by the species of wood you'll be hauling (for weight purposes). This calculator will help determine some wood weights: http://www.csgnetwork.com/logweight.html

Others will have more info to pass on.

Kevin


----------



## MNGuns (Jul 14, 2009)

I have an electric / hyrdaulic tilt car trailer with winch that I use to collect wood. I use the trailer 90%+ for a car related business, but fabbed together a 10' crib that I winch on to haul rounds. Works nice. If I want to haul logs, I leave the crib and winch logs to the deck. It will get me by for now but I would like to have an 8x10 or so dump trailer for wood. Hard to convince the Mrs. how much wood burning saves us with something like that parked in the drive.


----------



## whitemountain (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!! It's cool to tap knowledge/experience so easily. It's really what's drawn me to this site.

Wood is almost entirely soft, spruce, fir, etc. all dead/down. Will be hauling some Oak this year for the first time. I don't have to go particularly far to get to the trees, but it's not all that close either. Far enough that I've said several times this year that "a trailer would be great today." It would also allow me to spend say a Saturday cutting wood, bring it home in rounds and then split all week. Also could deliver more than a pick-up load at a time. 

As for the truck, I will upgrade at some point to a diesel, but have to have more toys for that to make sense. Have to sell more wood to have more toys. Anyway I like the work (don't have to make a living at it), but pride myself on efficiency. A trailer seems logical as the next step. Current pickup will tow almost 9000 lbs according to the manual. big V-8, strong, tow package, etc..

Looked at car-haulers today. Seems like alot of trailer for the money by adding some wood sides. I'd like to hear some pros and cons about the car-hauler. Steve suggests a dump trailer. Seems like the real advantage would be in delivery. Dump...there you are. Are there other advantages? 

Seems like a purchase I would like to get right the first time, if possible.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jul 15, 2009)

If your pocket book allows get a dump. I have 3 and use them all. When you haul blocks home you can back right up to the splitter. Dump the trailer up as you split. All the wood slides right back to you. You never have to get on the trailer and carry/throw wood back. The are great for dirt,mulch,gravel,gong to the dump,ect. You will have a lot of new friends if you get a dump trailer.

Scott


----------



## rx7145 (Jul 15, 2009)

A dump trailer does come in handy.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 15, 2009)

If you'll have a 3/4t diesel in the near future, I'd be looking in the arena of a 6x12 tandem axle with brakes and 2' sides. I welded up the sides on mine permanently, but 20/20 hindsight has told me that removable sides and post pockets might have been better. A dumper would be nice too.

Ian


----------



## STANG302 (Jul 15, 2009)

Will be hauling with a 22' PJ 14K lb deckover. That has two foot sides. Wish I had a dump trailer though! A nice goose neck 20K lb dump would be perfect.


----------



## whitemountain (Jul 17, 2009)

rx7145 said:


> A dump trailer does come in handy.




Love that trailer. How often do you use the dump feature??

Still looking for input on this one guys, chime in!!


----------



## husky455rancher (Jul 17, 2009)

rx7145 said:


> A dump trailer does come in handy.



whats a trailer like that go for if you dont mind?


----------



## svon89 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a 6x10 tandem axle dump trailer rated for 10,000lb. I love it, and use it mostly for my business as a mobile dumpster. But for wood, if I bring the splitter there, I put the outfeed grate right on the back of the trailer and it just keeps pushing the splits onto the trailer. I put 14" removable sides on it, and full it is all my truck can haul. Plus the dump feature sure is nice. 

Look around, and get a trailer with the wheels on the outside of the box(like rx7145s), that keeps the load lower, and allows you to load machinery too... I have hauled everything from a garden tractor to a mini excavator.

Also STLfirewood is right, you will have a lot of friends when you own a dump trailer.


----------



## Beefie (Jul 17, 2009)

If you are looking at cost, a car trailer is less expensive than a dump trailer. Most of the people here probably started out with a car trailer and than up graded to a dump. When I built my car trailer I looked hard at building a dump instead, but I was on a budget and a dump would have cost twice as much to build. I like the car hauler because they generally sit lower to the ground than dumps. If you put wood sides on a car trailer you can haul just as much wood as a dump. Depending on size of trailer. Car trailers also allow you to haul tractors with implements still attached. What ever YOU decide make sure it does what YOU intended to do. You will be the one pulling it not any of us here on the web. 


Beefie

P.S. Get a trailer with brakes, if it has two axles it should have two sets of brakes. Remember there are a lot of idiots on the road's now days that like to SUE and being able to avoid an accident is always better than not being able to stop for one.


----------



## rx7145 (Jul 17, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> whats a trailer like that go for if you dont mind?



I paid $4200. Bought it on ebay.


----------



## rx7145 (Jul 17, 2009)

whitemountain said:


> Love that trailer. How often do you use the dump feature??
> 
> Still looking for input on this one guys, chime in!!



I don't think I have ever used it and not used the dump. Even when I'm loading a car (yes it fits) or a garden tractor I lift the bed a little to help with the loading angle.


----------



## whitemountain (Jul 17, 2009)

rx7145 said:


> I don't think I have ever used it and not used the dump. Even when I'm loading a car (yes it fits) or a garden tractor I lift the bed a little to help with the loading angle.




How big a car are we talking about?


----------



## rx7145 (Jul 17, 2009)

whitemountain said:


> How big a car are we talking about?



92' Four door Jetta. And any other car that is 12 feet from the front bumper to the back wheel. Almost all cars are less than 8 feet wide.


----------



## svon89 (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree, get one with brakes on both axles. Also make sure you adjust the brakes every time you load it. My last experience was hauling 3/4 stone, around 3 ton, and I had stopped at a light. It didn't feel like enough so I adjusted them up, glad I did because a mile down the road I had someone cut me off to turn right in front of me. To this day I have no idea how I didn't hit him, then he even gave me the salute.


----------



## Henry G. (Jul 18, 2009)

Beefie said:


> If you are looking at cost, a car trailer is less expensive than a dump trailer. Most of the people here probably started out with a car trailer and than up graded to a dump. When I built my car trailer I looked hard at building a dump instead, but I was on a budget and a dump would have cost twice as much to build. I like the car hauler because they generally sit lower to the ground than dumps. If you put wood sides on a car trailer you can haul just as much wood as a dump. Depending on size of trailer. Car trailers also allow you to haul tractors with implements still attached. What ever YOU decide make sure it does what YOU intended to do. You will be the one pulling it not any of us here on the web.
> 
> 
> Beefie
> ...



Yes good advice. Dump trailers look very nice I must admit but used car trailer are cheaper, easily modded, and have usually have brakes on both axles due to being rated for carrying a vehicle. My 16' trailer was $2500 brand new, weighs 1500 lbs empty but is rated for 5500 lbs gross which means the ability to carry 4000 lbs of wood, thats pretty decent. And yes low to the ground easy to load big stumps-heavy wood into. And it doubles as a car carrier, ATV/Rhino carrier and all around decent trash/moving trailer I have moved my brother 3 times in 6 years with it, furnature and other large items, bed mattresses, head boards, fridges fit easily on it. A real do it all type of trailer IMO.


----------



## giXXer (Jul 18, 2009)

If the budget allows, get a dump trailer. I wish my budget allowed for one years and years ago. One disadvantage to the dump trailer is they typically sit a little high so loading over the side can be difficult with large pieces. Solution: load thru the back or get the larger style that has the tires on the sides instead of underneath. They seem to tow loaded a little better as well. The only other disadvantages of a dump trailer is the price and finding a nice one used. Used dumps are kind of like used Super splitters, when you finally find one used they are usually very used and the owner is selling it because there is a new one in the garage. That tells me they are worth their weight.

I use a short box diesel super duty and a 5 X 8 trailer with a tall steel drop down ramp in the rear. The trailer was built nice and low to the ground for easier loading (also so motorcycle frames don't scrape when loading). Large rounds get rolled up the ramp and everything else gets thrown over the sides. I haul about 3.5 face cords of wood at a time between the truck and trailer. It works for me because that is a good amount for me to cut and load when I have a few hours to be in the woods. The nice thing about a utility trailer is they are all over the place for sale (check craigslist) pretty cheap and their uses are pretty much unlimited. My recommendation is to find one with an "overkill" axle that is built to handle more weight than you can actually fit in the cargo area. Another advantage, off the top of my head, my 5' wide trailer follows my truck nicely through tight two-tracks. Sometimes I use my Jeep hooked to the trailer when it gets really tight or hilly. You can typically find them for around $700-$1500 with the heavier tires, frame, and axle.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 18, 2009)

I agree with XX about the narrow 5' trailer... I was looking for a 5x12 tandem axle for awhile but gave up because they aren't very common (most I found were 6x12) and my truck would end up spitting tranny parts all over the road if I actually used it to capacity very often.

The other is that I am 41, fat, and out of shape. By the time I get enough cut to load my present truck and trailer, I am ready to look for A/C, a fan, and a beer. 

If I had a truck to pull it, a bigger trailer would be nice when the wood is a decent drive away. Would make the extra distance worth driving.

Ian


----------



## whitemountain (Aug 4, 2009)

I've still been thinking/working on the trailer situation. I've narrowed things down to a carhauler approx 16' that I will add sides to for wood hauling and remove for other uses. I've found a new one that is rated at 7000 gross weight with brakes on both axles. The guy is firm on price at $2200. Should I pull the trigger or wait for a better deal. I'm not in a big hurry as I have a trailer I can borrow occasionally, but have been watching craigslist off and on for over a year. I've only seen a half-dozen or so I would be interested in looking at and they are 3-4 hours away - one way. So, should I pull the trigger? 

opcorn:


----------



## Beefie (Aug 4, 2009)

*Pull the trigger*

You can't go wrong with a car trailer. Like you said put wood sides on it and it can haul a lot of wood. Check to make sure the trailer wiring is all secure to the frame so that it can't get tuged off. Trust me on this. I would not make the sides one pc but split them up that way they are easier to take off and store. Some day if you want to upgrade trailers, you shuld be able to easily resell it.

Beefie


----------



## KMB (Aug 4, 2009)

Henry G. said:


> Yes good advice. Dump trailers look very nice I must admit but used car trailer are cheaper, easily modded, and have usually have brakes on both axles due to being rated for carrying a vehicle. My 16' trailer was $2500 brand new, weighs 1500 lbs empty but is rated for 5500 lbs gross which means the ability to carry 4000 lbs of wood, thats pretty decent. And yes low to the ground easy to load big stumps-heavy wood into. And it doubles as a car carrier, ATV/Rhino carrier and all around decent trash/moving trailer I have moved my brother 3 times in 6 years with it, furnature and other large items, bed mattresses, head boards, fridges fit easily on it. *A real do it all type of trailer IMO.*



:agree2: My exact thoughts as to the type of trailer I will someday own. One trailer I have in mind (built by Big Tex) is a 16' car hauler (brakes both axles) that is rated for 7000 lbs gross and weighs 1810 lbs empty, allowing for 5190 lbs of wood. Not sure what it costs, but I'm guessing around the $2500 mark.

Kevin


----------



## KMB (Aug 4, 2009)

Beefie said:


> You can't go wrong with a car trailer. Like you said put wood sides on it and it can haul a lot of wood. Check to make sure the trailer wiring is all secure to the frame so that it can't get tuged off. Trust me on this. *I would not make the sides one pc but split them up that way they are easier to take off and store.* Some day if you want to upgrade trailers, you shuld be able to easily resell it.
> 
> Beefie



Good point.

Kevin


----------



## whitemountain (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies! I had imagined the sides being about 4' removable sections, does that sound reasonable?


----------



## Beefie (Aug 4, 2009)

*4' sides*

4' long sides would be good . I would not want to go any shorter. I would not exceed 2' for height. It just gets to tall to throw wood over.

Beefie

P.s. print out a weight chart of wood and keep it in your truck , it gives you a handy reference to let you now how close you are to maximum weight on your trailer


----------



## kstill361 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Check Farm Auctions*

Bought mine at a farm auction a little over $400 a few years ago. 

and Bought this dumpkit on eBay for $500 plus shipping. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260404695806

I have aquired new 5" channel steel for a new main frame and toung , will be a long fun project when I get time to do it.I am going to lengthen the axles to be on the outside of the body, buying new brake axles later. Brakes still work on the current ones. A certified welder will be stick welding the critical welds.The current wheel position is too far back and will be placed correctly.

Cant wait!


----------



## redprospector (Aug 4, 2009)

whitemountain said:


> I've still been thinking/working on the trailer situation. I've narrowed things down to a carhauler approx 16' that I will add sides to for wood hauling and remove for other uses. I've found a new one that is rated at 7000 gross weight with brakes on both axles. The guy is firm on price at $2200. Should I pull the trigger or wait for a better deal. I'm not in a big hurry as I have a trailer I can borrow occasionally, but have been watching craigslist off and on for over a year. I've only seen a half-dozen or so I would be interested in looking at and they are 3-4 hours away - one way. So, should I pull the trigger?
> 
> opcorn:



I bought a Big Tex 16' car trailer that was 8 months old at an auction a couple of years ago for $1400, I'd keep looking. The 3500# axles under those trailers are a little light in my opinion, but that's just me. If you get a 7000# gvwr trailer don't run car tires on it, get good heavy trailer tires. 
Hit some auctions, you should be able to come up with a 10000# trailer for $2200 or less. Even if you have to travel a little ways to get it it's worth it. You're trying to get what you need for what you can afford. I wouldn't settle for a light trailer, especially if there's not a big hurry. A good heavy duty trailer will serve you for many years, instead of being a thorne in your side.

Andy


----------



## Straightgrain (Aug 5, 2009)

Look at the "hog-back" on this load. I try to keep it under 70 MPH.

This thing dumps but only 4 or 5 pices fall off. Sometimes, I loose more than that on rough terrain.

Seriously? I would get an electro-hydro tandem-axle dump trailer to hold me over until my grandsons are old enough to help me unload (10 years).


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 5, 2009)

If I had endless amouts of $$ I'd have both!!. a 12' Dump and a 16'-18' car hauler. Both have their Pro's & Cons.. Rigth now I use a 16' Tandem with a Mid height deck. I got a Good deal on it so I'm not going to complain but If I had to do it again I'd get either a low Car hauler or a Larger over the Wheel Deck.. The Dumps a very nice But I use my trailer to get Hay and 12' just isn't enough room.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't use the trailer much as it's a pain in the arse, i prefer to use my 7.5ton tipper truck.

View attachment 105678


----------



## whitemountain (Aug 5, 2009)

greyhound said:


> I don't use the trailer much as it's a pain in the arse, i prefer to use my 7.5ton tipper truck.
> 
> View attachment 105678



Nice little truck! Maybe you'd like to send me your trailer. No COD!!! Giver pays shipping!! 


Seriously though, if I had a truck like that I wouldn't use a trailer much either!


----------



## Straightgrain (Aug 6, 2009)

That is a nice truck; if the Army would have left me a little more "mojo", I might still be able to lift the wood that high......


----------



## tennisboe (Aug 9, 2009)

This is what i use to haul wood out with. This is a load of hickory.

View attachment 105944


View attachment 105945


View attachment 105946


----------



## Beefie (Aug 9, 2009)

Now that is a nice setup you have there Tennisbow. How big are those trailers. Is the one behind the atv store bought or home made. 

Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Aug 9, 2009)

*Tennisbow Welcome*

Welcome to the best wood related site on the web. There is a lot of good people out there. why don't you post a new thread about yourself so everyone can say Hi .

Once again welcome aboard.

Beefie


----------



## olyman (Aug 9, 2009)

Straightgrain said:


> Look at the "hog-back" on this load. I try to keep it under 70 MPH.
> 
> This thing dumps but only 4 or 5 pices fall off. Sometimes, I loose more than that on rough terrain.
> 
> Seriously? I would get an electro-hydro tandem-axle dump trailer to hold me over until my grandsons are old enough to help me unload (10 years).



cut the spring perches on the frame loose--dont destroy them!!! then, get a piece of seamless tube, the same size at what the perches were welded to on the frame. a little longer than the distance from the front to rear of the spring perches--weld the tube to the frame, then the perches on the bottom of that. just that little bit of height,, may be enough to kick the load off!! if the frame tube is 2 inches wide, you could also raise it 3 inches by using a 2x3 inch tube--for a 3 inch raise---instead of two--


----------



## whitemountain (Aug 9, 2009)

This is what i use to haul wood out with. This is a load of hickory.




My thread is the recipient of a very nice first post. Good job. I too would like to know if the trailer is homemade.


----------



## Straightgrain (Aug 10, 2009)

A dump trailer like rx7145 has is the "cat's meow". 

I want one....................

:yourock:


----------



## derwood91 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Love My Dump!!!*

14' with drop axles. Rated for 12000 but weighs in empty at 3000 which gives me a 9000 payload. Makes my 350 grunt when she's loaded up! I'm showing off for the camera in the first pic. The battery that came with it was kind of a joke, but I put a NAPA Tractor / Bus Battery in it and it has no problems now.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 10, 2009)

KMB said:


> Firstly, I'd find out what the factory specs for your 1/2 ton say about how much you can pull and go from there. It's surprising how much a load of wood can weigh.



Ahhh that stuff is over rated! Just keep piling it on until you get a bit nervous feeling and then throw a couple of the bigger rounds off


----------



## tennisboe (Aug 10, 2009)

The trailer behind the atv is built by a company named THULE

The bed size is 52" x 79" Both sides fold down or you can them off and make a flat rack. The tongue swivels 360 degrees.
The other trailer is a 6x10 e-z dumper. Dave


----------



## dancan (Aug 10, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Ahhh that stuff is over rated! Just keep piling it on until you get a bit nervous feeling and then throw a couple of the bigger rounds off



I thought it was "Get that nervous feeling and throw a couple of bigger rounds on !"


----------



## greyhound (Aug 12, 2009)

whitemountain said:


> Nice little truck! Maybe you'd like to send me your trailer. No COD!!! Giver pays shipping!!
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if I had a truck like that I wouldn't use a trailer much either!



Here's the trailer and as you can see it's a bit of a handful in tight areas for reversing, never mind handballing the wood off it.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 12, 2009)

greyhound said:


> Here's the trailer and as you can see it's a bit of a handful in tight areas for reversing, never mind handballing the wood off it.



The tire in the middle looks like it could use some air!!!


----------



## KMB (Aug 12, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Ahhh that stuff is over rated! Just keep piling it on until you get a bit nervous feeling and then throw a couple of the bigger rounds off



Ha! Easy for you to say with the nice F350 PSD . One day I'll join the '1-ton' club.

Kevin


----------



## redprospector (Aug 12, 2009)

In my mind, there is no ideal wood haulin' trailer. What's perfect for your situation may be no good at all for me. What's good for me may be a pain in the butt for you. A quality trailer is the best place to start looking for what works for you.
My trailer isn't ideal for me but it's what I have to work with right now.

With sideboards.









Without sideboards.









Andy


----------



## KMB (Aug 12, 2009)

redprospector said:


> In my mind, there is no ideal wood haulin' trailer. What's perfect for your situation may be no good at all for me. What's good for me may be a pain in the butt for you. A quality trailer is the best place to start looking for what works for you.



Well said.

Kevin


----------



## The Lorax (Aug 14, 2009)

I have an 8'x5' and it works very well for 90% of what I do.
The reason I like it is because it is the same width as the tow vehicle, that makes it a lot easier to park and manoeuvere, especially on the narrow lanes and roads we have here in Ireland.
The high sides make it versatile for bigger loads and loose lightweight stuff that would otherwise have to be strapped down.




I posted this before but here it is again.


----------



## KMB (Aug 14, 2009)

The Lorax said:


> I have an 8'x5' and it works very well for 90% of what I do.
> The reason I like it is because it is the same width as the tow vehicle, that makes it a lot easier to park and manoeuvere, especially on the narrow lanes and roads we have here in Ireland.
> The high sides make it versatile for bigger loads and loose lightweight stuff that would otherwise have to be strapped down.
> 
> I posted this before but here it is again.



Neat little trailer. Do you happen to know GVWR for that trailer?

Kevin


----------



## The Lorax (Aug 14, 2009)

KMB said:


> Neat little trailer. Do you happen to know GVWR for that trailer?
> 
> Kevin



I am not sure what the GVWR refers too, the Max gross weight is 2000kg.
Trailer + load. This is the lighter version there is also a 2700kg version with heavier tyre/wheels and a heavier hitch attachment.
That manufacturer is quite famous over here for producing well balanced trailers.


----------



## fiasco (Aug 14, 2009)

The Lorax said:


> I am not sure what the GVWR refers too, the Max gross weight is 2000kg.
> Trailer + load. This is the lighter version there is also a 2700kg version with heavier tyre/wheels and a heavier hitch attachment.
> That manufacturer is quite famous over here for producing well balanced trailers.



GVWR is Gross Vehicle Weight Rating, the max a vehicle can weigh loaded, so you have a 2000kg (or 4400lb) GVWR on the trailer. 

Your trailer looks great! I think my Subaru Legacy wagon would explode if I tried to tow 4,400 lbs. with it. Then again, I hear European trailer ratings are a lot higher than in the US for given vehicles.


----------

